# Tube fail



## Poor shot (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm shooting 1745 psuedo tappered tubes, loops (3.5") wrapped with small latex tubing, no slippage, however where the single tube comes out of the wrapped loop it is tearing and failing, coming apart at about 100 shots or less. This has occurred on three consecutive sets. I'm pulling bands to the max at a 38" pull length , total tube length is 8.5". What could the problem be? Thank you


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Pseudo tapers wear out real fast, especially if you're maxing them out. That's the trade off with any band set.
Here's how it goes with bands or tubes:
Your choices are fast, light drawing and long lasting. You can pick any two.
Fast and light will not last.
Fast and long lasting won't be light.
Long lasting and light won't be fast.


----------



## Poor shot (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks, that makes sense. I want fast and long lasting, what tube size and configuration would you recommend? Single, looped?


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Poor shot said:


> Thanks, that makes sense. I want fast and long lasting, what tube size and configuration would you recommend? Single, looped?


I find single strand per side very fast and accurate.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

zippo said:


> Poor shot said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, that makes sense. I want fast and long lasting, what tube size and configuration would you recommend? Single, looped?
> ...


As much as I love pseudo tubes, that is the reason i now use single tubes and Internally treat them. I want longevity and speed. I realize you can't have the best of both, but you can balance them out and get something you can live with.

wll


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

I average 343 shots with a single pseudo tapered 1745 band. The range is from 179 to 747. With double pseudo tapered 1745 I average 318 with a range of 137 to 745. I draw to about 34" and bandsets are about 7" depending on the configuration I opt for.


----------



## Poor shot (Jan 7, 2015)

Thanks very much guys !!! Big help, great advice, appreciate it.


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

This may help you. The average of my uncuffed 1745 bands is 232, with a range of 137-385. And my cuffed 1745 is 361, with a range of 160-745.


----------

